# Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen



## -Nasenmann- (6. März 2016)

Holla! 
Baue mit grad ne Sitzkiepe,leider hab ich noch keine Idee wie ich mir Räder dran schrauben kann...Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch n Vorschlag?!


----------



## -Nasenmann- (6. März 2016)

Holla! 
Baue mit grad ne Sitzkiepe,leider hab ich noch keine Idee wie ich mir Räder dran schrauben kann...Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch n Vorschlag?!


----------



## poldi82 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Fuesse aus vierkant und dann die Räder zum einstecken auch an vierkant in ner Nummer kleiner...?


----------



## -Nasenmann- (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Hab die Füße aus 25er rund...Soll mir auf jeden Fall nicht so wuchtig sein das ganze.bin bemüht das alles leicht bleibt


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Bei runden Profilen wird es schwer die Räder bzw.Achsen gegen verdrehen zu sichern ,wenn das überhaupt machbar ist.
Die Kiepe selber ok aber den Unterbau für die Räder würde ich aus Vierkantprofielen bauen.
Die Kiepe lässt sich ja dann trotzdem sicher darauf befestiegen.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Ist zwar keine Eigenbaukiepe aber das Transportsystem schon.

Bilder sagen ja mehr als Worte: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Falls du mehr und oder detailiertere Bilder brauchst sag Bescheid.


----------



## Fragezeichen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Dann hau doch in ein 40er Kantholz 2 25mm (bzw. etwas größer, die 25er Rundhölzer werden mit der Zeit unten etwas aufpilzen, denke ich) Löcher mitm Forstner oder Lochsäge, quasi zum aufstecken. An die Enden vom 40er kommen die Räder, hinten 1 oder 2 Streben nach oben als Griff (wie ne Sackkarre) und sichern kannste die Kiepe ggf. mitm einzelnen Spanngummi.

Wenn die Kiepe ne Rückenlehne hat, die du als Griff zum ziehen/schieben nutzen kannst, einfach nur das 40er Kantholz so bauen ohne Griff und mitm Spanngurt anzurren.

Wären so die einfachsten Lösungen die mir einfallen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Entweder so, wie oben
oder ein abgewinkelte Steckachse innen besser aussen -wenn Platz ist, um das 25 Rohr, kleine Bohrung durch und einen Federstecker, als Fixierung.

Steckschutzkappen beim Angeln, damit es dein Rohr nicht verdrückt

Oder Schwenkachse, zum Hochklappen.


mfg
NM


----------



## -Nasenmann- (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Denke ich werde in den Rahmen meiner kiepe 2-4 Löcher bohren und da durch dann mit schrauben oder ähnlichen die achsaufhängung schrauben...Muss ich beim angeln dann halt abschrauben


----------



## -Nasenmann- (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

So in etwa


----------



## Klaus S. (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Na dann frag doch nicht erst #q
Die anderen geben sich die Mühe um dir zu helfen und laden Bilder hoch aber du machst es dann ganz anders.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Ein Tipp,
je nachdem wie der Untergrund beschaffen ist ,
solltest du dir vorher im klaren sein ob du deine Konsttruktion ziehen oder schieben willst.
Ziehen geht ansich überall ,vor allem bei weichem Untergrund
wie Kies oder Sand.
Schieben ist daher ...........naja.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Denke das Schubkarren Prinzip reicht mir erst....


----------



## -Nasenmann- (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Na dann frag doch nicht erst #q
> Die anderen geben sich die Mühe um dir zu helfen und laden Bilder hoch aber du machst es dann ganz anders.



Entschuldigung das ich (natürlich) selbst noch weiter nach der besten Lösung für mich Suche.ich bin froh und dankbar für jeden Tipp,habe beim Bau meiner Kiepe schon einige Vorschläge umgesetzt und berücksichtigt...desweiteren brauchst du ja nicht mitlesen/antworten wenn dir nicht passt was ich mache....
Danke


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Denke das Schubkarren Prinzip reicht mir erst....



Na hoffentlich hast du gut überlegt.
Meine war ursprünglich auch mal als Schubkarre ausgelegt .
Für mich war das nix. #d


----------



## -Nasenmann- (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Zur Not baue ich noch um,ist schnell gemacht.einfach Löcher bohren und anders rum anbauen.erstmal sehen das ich alles bestellt kriege was nötig ist.wird auch langsam Zeit,der Frühling naht


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> wird auch langsam Zeit,der Frühling naht


So sieht es aus. #6


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Moin .

Die Idee mit einem Rad hat den nachteil der Stabilität,

wenn die Kiepe jetzt noch den schwerpunkt nicht ganz unten 

hat ,darum haben Transportwagen meist 2 Räder!



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (7. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Kann ja im Prinzip das ganze x2 machen...Platz wäre vorhanden...Danke...denke so mache ich das auch,verringert ja dann auch die kipp Gefahr


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Kann ja im Prinzip das ganze x2 machen...Platz wäre vorhanden...Danke...denke so mache ich das auch,verringert ja dann auch die kipp Gefahr



Wenn du zwei Räder verwenden möchtest, achte darauf, ob Dein zu befahrenes Ufer abschüssig ist oder eher waagerecht. In den meisten Fällen sind Uferbereiche abschüssig und dann ist das befahren mit zwei Rädern keine Freude da Dir der Wagen immer kippen will. Deswegen haben Schubkarren immer nur ein Rad um die Unebenheiten des Bodens auszugleichen und die Karre immer Senkrecht zu halten.

Ich habe den Karpfen-Trolly "Giant Truck" von B.Richy und den kann man entweder mit zwei oder mit einem Rad fahren. Das fahren mit zwei Rädern bei unebenem Gelände ist ne Katastrophe und funzt nur auf Fahrradwegen oder Straßen gut die eben sind.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Wenn du zwei Räder verwenden möchtest, achte darauf, ob Dein zu befahrenes Ufer abschüssig ist oder eher waagerecht. In den meisten Fällen sind Uferbereiche abschüssig und dann ist das befahren mit zwei Rädern keine Freude da Dir der Wagen immer kippen will. Deswegen haben Schubkarren immer nur ein Rad um die Unebenheiten des Bodens auszugleichen und die Karre immer Senkrecht zu halten.
> 
> Ich habe den Karpfen-Trolly "Giant Truck" von B.Richy und den kann man entweder mit zwei oder mit einem Rad fahren. Das fahren mit zwei Rädern bei unebenem Gelände ist ne Katastrophe und funzt nur auf Fahrradwegen oder Straßen gut die eben sind.



Geht auch mit 2 Rädern super aber nur wenn du ziehst ,anstatt zu schieben.:q
Mein Ding war auch als Schubkarre augelegt mit 2 Rädern.
Achse zu schmal,kippt schnell.
Schieben durch Kies und an abschüssigen Ufern ,gar nicht gut.
Räder sind nach außen gewandert und ich habe einen Bügelgriff dran zum ziehen ,
Geht überallohne Kippen und den ganzen anderen Schxxx.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (8. März 2016)

*AW: Transportsystem für Sitzkiepen*

Scheint als bräuchte ich 1 Rad mit Stützrädern los


----------

